# Chews/treats from China. Can I make them safe?



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It is still not clear what is causing the sickness, but it is unlikely to be a bacterium or virus, which would be killed by baking. If there is an issue with Chinese treats, it seems more likely to that it would be a toxin, which would not be affected by your precautions.

Have you tried home made treats? There was a thread some months ago on drying pork skin and other home made chews. And raw bones, of the right size and type for your dog, are safe and healthy.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Sterilizing by baking or whatever method is NOT going to help to make food (not just dog treats) from China any safer. Take this from a Chinese from Hong Kong.

China food scandals: China wrestles with food safety problems - Los Angeles Times
FDA: Melamine found in baby formula made in China - USATODAY.com

These are just some recent examples. The food they produce FOR HUMANS is dangerous not just because it's contaminated by some kind of bacterials. They knowingly add in things that are not supposed to be in any edible items.

Don't get me started on human hair in soy sauce (to get the color), re-use cooking oil from the sewage, etc. When a country can ignore the safety of baby formula and let their own babies suffer, that tells you a lot about it.

Food safety incidents in the People's Republic of China - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

NEVER NEVER NEVER buy and/or feed anything to your pets or children that's made in China.

If your pets like pork skin, go to your local Chinese supermarkets. They sell it. Meat products sold in Chinese supermarkets in the states are from this country and they have rules to follow. You can put it in a dehydrator or the oven to make jerky out of pork skin.


----------



## Pluto (Jul 8, 2012)

It seems like there are some US made pork skin treats avaliable. I know ordering on-line can be a pain, but it seems less labor intensive than rebaking treats?

Amazon.com: Smokehouse 100-Percent Natural Value-Pack Dog Treats, 2 Pig Ears, 2 Retrievers, 3 Large Rawhide Chips and 1 Porky Bone: Pet Supplies

http://www.amazon.com/Smokehouse-Pork-Skin-Retrievers-Treat/dp/B00176G2DU/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&qid=1349368475&sr=8-16&keywords=pork+skin+treats


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Jerky treats are easy to make in the oven & less expensive than store-bought. & you will know what's in them.

If I forget my jerky treats cooling in the oven after baking, Rain will remind me when it's time to get them out :angel:


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

Or you could make a ton of FJM's liver treats in no time.They freeze so well, and are quickly and easily made- and are cheap to boot!


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Jerky treats are easy to make in the oven & less expensive than store-bought. & you will know what's in them.

If I forget my jerky treats cooling in the oven after baking, Rain will remind me when it's time to get them out :angel:


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

Nu2poodles,
Do you just cut chicken breast into slivers and then bake them in the oven? You don't need a dehydrator, right?
Can you please tell me how long you bake them, and at what temperature?
Thank you!


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

papoodles said:


> Nu2poodles,
> Do you just cut chicken breast into slivers and then bake them in the oven? You don't need a dehydrator, right?
> Can you please tell me how long you bake them, and at what temperature?
> Thank you!


I'm usually making beef. I use the lean, inexpensive cuts, sliced thin. I bake at 350 for about 25 minutes (longer if the slices are thicker). Then I prop the oven door open just a bit & let the Jerky cool in the oven.

I've done chicken (rarely) in essentially the same manner, but you should probably keep an eye on it initially to establish the proper time.

I suppose too, that the time will vary depending on the ventilation of the oven (how well/fast the moisture from the meat can escape).

Also, it is important to trim as much fat/skin from the meat as possible.

I primarily use beef for variety, as Rain gets a lot of raw chicken. I have also done pork, but it tends to be on the greasy side (needs longer cooking).

I always have some jerky treats in my pocket ~~~ &, these days, I'm always looking for meat on sale ...

Addendum : I try to make a large portion of this; as much as I can fit in the oven. Then I freeze what I am not going to need right away and retrieve as needed.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

I don't agree that raw bones are safe and healthy. Or any natural bones for that matter. I don't feed them.

I wasn't very clear, I wrote this late last night and I apologize. Making jerky is easy enough but I'm not looking to make jerky out of pork skin. I need the hard rawhide type rolls that last.

It's pretty ridiculous that they're putting toxins in food. Baking again seems to have sufficed in the past but now, I think we'll be avoiding food made in China completely. It's almost impossible to find enough food dispensing toys make not made in the USA though. I already don't buy vinyl as it is.

I've purchased the Smokehouse pigrolls before and they barely last any longer than a cookie. They won't occupy Ginger for more than a few seconds. There's barely anything for her to work on and to tell the truth, they're pretty pointless.

A lot of things also say "Made in the USA" or "Lab tested in the USA" on the front but then on the back in small lettering, "Product of China". That happens to be the case with Smokehouse. I just found a bag I didn't throw out to check.

The FJM's liver treats would be gone in a split second and also won't substitute a chew. For training treats or cookies, they'd work though.

The goal is to find a pig skin chew that lasts a long time and is safe, if there even is such a thing anymore.

I haven't seen pig skin at the international markets, but then I guess I haven't looked closed enough. If I buy a large enough piece and roll it tightly enough and dehydrate it well enough, would that be a long last chew, you think?

Allergic dogs are hard to shop and cook for...


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

*Beef strap tendons*

Thank you, Nu2poodles! I have copied your recipe and will make these next week. I know that these treats will be hugely successful with my three. 

missminamouse, if you don’t want to feed raw bones, then I suggest these US made beef tendons.My dogs LOVE them almost as much as raw meaty bones, but those I can’t/won’t feed inside the house.These beef chews are the perfect inside treat, and they can be chewed on for hours.They were recommended my Ms Stella here on the PF and though they are pricey, they are well worth it. If you buy more than ten, the price drops to $2.00 each.
Clean Run: Beef Strap Tendons (The Claw)


----------



## Pluto (Jul 8, 2012)

Interesting, I was not aware that of pigskin rawhides. Of course I've spend years avoiding any pork product since it gives one of our dogs explosive diarrhea! Maybe shoot these companies an e-mail?

Wholesome Hide Pork Hide Roll 9-10 Inch

The Facts About Pig Skin Rawhide Treats

Porkhide Bones - The Safe Alternative to Rawhide bone treats


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I assume paddywack (beef tendons) and bully sticks are out because of the allergy issue. I've found in the UK it is possible to find UK sourced, air dried products, but you have to go online and hunt. And I cannot find any source of dried chicken that can guarantee they don't use Chinese meat.


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh! Sorry! I didn’t read the part that mentions allergic reactions to beef.. Mea culpa.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Yup, beef is out. Ginger gets bumps on her armpits and licks them raw. Such a shame because the majority of chews are beef!

Yeesh! Those pig rolls are expensive! But thank you for the links.


----------



## Pluto (Jul 8, 2012)

msminnamouse said:


> Yeesh! Those pig rolls are expensive! But thank you for the links.


Things must be a lot cheaper in Maryland then on the west coast because all of those options are cheaper then I pay for a plan old regular rawhide from our local feed store. If it wasn't such a hassle to order online, and I didn't enjoy taking my girl into pick her own treat, I would give the Wholesome Hide place a shot.

If you do decide to order, I would contact them first just to make sure that they meets your needs and are not only US sourced, but manufactured as well (stranger things have happened).


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

I think almost everything here is cheaper than in Cali . 

Lol. I let my girls pick their own treats but they usually go for things they're allergic to. Ginger is off duty in pet stores (she's a SD). She gets to shop for herself but of course I have to foot the bill.

I found a reach butcher near me, one that you're supposed to be able to find the by-products at. I have to check it out. Mmm... Pig heart. 

International markets are pretty good too. 

My favorite training treat is actually from the international store. Dried, plain anchovy fillets. No salt, MSG or anything else. Whole for large dogs or cut for smaller ones. They STINK and I haven't met a dog yet that can pass them up. Even at stressful adoption events where dogs are over threshold. Best of all, it's CHEAP!


----------

